# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون السلطة القضائية اليمني

## هيثم الفقى

قــرار جمهوري بقانون رقم (1) لسنة 1991م
بشــأن سلطة قضائية
باسم الشعب:
- رئيس مجلس الرئاسة.
- بعد الاطلاع على اتفاق اعلان الجمهورية اليمنية.
- وعلى دستور الجمهورية اليمنية.
- وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب ومجلس الرئاسة.- اصدرنا القانون الاتي نصه:
الباب الأول:
المــادة(1): القضاء سلطة مستقلة في اداء مهامه والقضاة مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون،ولا يجوز لاية جهة وباية صوره التدخل في القضايا او في شان من شئون العدالة ويعتبر مثل هذا التدخل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون ولا تسقط الدعوى فيها بالتقادم .
المــادة(2): المتقاضون متساوون امام القضاء مهما كانت صفاتهم واوضاعهم .
المــادة(3): لغة المحاكم هي اللغة العربية .
المــادة(4): تصدر الاحكام القضائية بالصيغة التي ينظمها القانون .
المــادة(5): ا: جلسات المحاكم علنية الا اذا قررت المحكمة جعلها سرية مراعاة للنظام العام والاداب ، وفي جميع الاحوال يكون النطق بالحكم في جلسة علنية .
ب: تكون المرافعات شفوية او تحريرية الا اذا نص القانون على تحديد اي منهما .
المــادة(6): ينظم القانون الرسوم والتامينات القضائية ويحدد حالات وشروط تقديم المساعدة القضائية .
الباب الثاني:
الفصل الأول: درجات المحاكم وتشكيلاتها واختصاصاتها.
المــادة(7): تكون المحاكم كما يلي: -



المــادة(8): ا: لا يجوز انشاء محاكم استثنائية .
ب: يجوز بقرار من مجلس القضاء الاعلى بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل انشاء محاكم قضائية ابتدائية متخصصة في المحافظات متى دعت الحاجة الى ذلك وفقا للقوانين النافذة .
المــادة(9): المحاكم هي الجهات القضائية التي تختص بالفصل في جميع المنازعات والجرائم ويبين القانون الاختصاص النوعي والمكاني للمحاكم .
الفصل الثاني: المحكمة العليـا
المــادة(10): المحكمة العليا هي اعلى هيئة قضائية في الجمهورية ومقرها العاصمة صنعاء .
المــادة(11): تولف المحكمة العليا من رئيس ونائب او اكثر وعدد كاف من القضاة يصدر بتحديد عددهم عند التشكيل وعند اللزوم قرار من وزير العدل بالتشاور مع رئيس المحكمة بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى .
المــادة(12): تمارس المحكمة العليا المهام التالية: -

2- الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء .
3- الفصل في الطعون الانتخابيـة . 
4- الفصل في الطعون والاحكام النهائية المكتسبة للدرجة القطعية في المواد المدنية والتجارية والجنائية والاحوال الشخصية والمنازعات الادارية والدعاوى التاديبية . 
5- الرقابة القضائية على جميع المحاكم في الجمهورية . 
6- اية مهام اخرى بمقتضى القانون . 
7- الفصل بطريق الطعن بالنقض في الاحكام النهائية في الجرائم العسكرية .
8- محاكمات شاغلي وظائف السلطات العليا مع مراعاة احكام المادتين (111،101) من الدستور .
1- الرقابة على دستورية القوانين واللوائح والانظمة والقرارات . المــادة(13): يتولى رئيس المحكمة العليا المهام التالية: -
ا: تسيير المحكمة العليا وادارة شئونها التنظيمية والادارية والمالية وتنظيم العمل فيها .
ب: الاشراف التنظيمي على سير العمل في دوائر المحكمة العليا ، ويجوز له ان يراس اي دائرة من دوائرها، او اي هيئة قضائية في اي دائرة من الدوائر .
ج: توجيه منشورات قضائية عامة لكافة قضاة المحاكم بالملاحظات المستخلصة من خلال التدقيق في القضايا المنظورة امام المحكمة العليا واصدار التوجيهات والقرارات الملزمة لجميع المحاكم .
د: التحضير والدعوة لانعقاد دورات الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة العليا وترؤس اجتماعاتها .
هـ: رفع المقترحات والتصورات لدورات الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة العليا ولمجلس القضاء الاعلى بشان تقييم النشاط القضائي للمحاكم .
و: منح الاجازات وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون لقضاة وموظفي المحكمة العليا .
ز: اتخاذ اجراءات مسالة موظفي المحكمة العليا تجاه المخالفات التي ترتكب منهم اخلالا بواجبات وظيفتهم .
المــادة(14): ا: اذا تعذر على رئيس المحكمة العليا مزاولة مهامه وصلاحياته لاي سبب ينوب عنه النائب الاول لرئيس المحكمة العليا .
ب: يمارس النائب الاول مهام رئيس المحكمة العليا في حالة غيابه ، وفي حالة غياب النائب الاول يحل محله اقدم النواب .
المــادة(15): يجوز لنواب رئيس المحكمة العليا ترؤس اي من دوائر المحكمة عند الحاجة وبتكليف من رئيس المحكمة ، مع مراعاة احكام المادة (17) من هذا القانون .
المــادة(16): ا: تتكون المحكمة العليا من الدوائر التالية: -








ب: يتم تشكيل الدوائر في المحكمة العليا بقرار يصدره مجلس القضاء الاعلى بعد التشاور مع وزير العدل ورئيس المحكمة العليا .
المــادة(17): تتالف هيئة الحكم في كل دائرة من دوائر المحكمة العليا من خمسة قضاة عدا الدائرة الدستورية فتؤلف من سبعة قضاه وتصدر الاحكام والقرارات بالاغلبية المطلقة .
المــادة(18): اذا تعذر على احد رؤساء الدوائر مزاولة مهامه لاي سبب ناب عنه الاقدم درجة .
المــادة(19): تفصل الدائرة الدستورية فيما يلي: -
ا: الرقابة على دستورية القوانين واللوائح والانظمة والقرارات ، وذلك بطريق الفصل في الطعون التي ترفع اليها بعدم دستورية القوانين واللوائح والانظمة والقرارات سواء عن طريق الدعوى المبتداه او الدفع .
ب: الفصل في الطعون الانتخابية .
ج: محاكمة المتهمين من شاغلي وظائف السلطات العليا .
المــادة(20): تفصل الدائرة المدنية في: -




المــادة(21): تفصل الدائرة الجزائية في : -



المــادة(22): تفصل الدائرة التجارية والمالية في: -



المــادة(23): تفصل دائرة الاحوال الشخصية في: -



المــادة(24): تفصل الدائرة الادارية في: -



المــادة(25): تفصل الدائرة العسكرية في: -



المــادة(26): تفصل دائرة فحص الطعون في الطعون المقدمة من حيث الشكل واستيفاء الشروط المطلوبة قانونا .
المــادة(27): ا: تشكل في المحكمة العليا هيئة قضائية موسعة تسمى الجمعية العامة وتتكون من رئيس المحكمة ونوابه وقضاة المحكمة العليا العاملين فيها .
ب: تعقد الجمعية العامة اجتماعها بدعوة من رئيس المحكمة او من ينوبه او بناء على طلب ربع قضاتها على الاقل .
ج: يكون الاجتماع صحيحا اذا حضره ثلثا اعضاء المحكمة العليا فاذا لم يتوفر هذا النصاب اعيدت الدعوة خلال اسبوع ، ويكون الانعقاد صحيحا اذا حضره الاغلبية المطلقة للقضاة العاملين بالمحكمة .
المــادة(28): يتولى رئيس المحكمة العليا رئاسة الجمعية العامة وعند تعذر ذلك لاي سبب يراسها النائب الاول .
المــادة(29): تختص الجمعية العامة للمحكمة العليا بما يلي: -
ا: النظر في الدعاوى التي تحيلها اليها احدى دوائر المحكمة اذا رات هذه الدائرة العدول عن اجتهاد قضائي للمحكمة العليا .
ب: تنظيم سير العمل في دوائرها المختلفة واية مسائل اخرى ينص عليها القانون .
المــادة(30): تتخذ الجمعية العامة قراراتها بالاغلبية المطلقة وعند تساوي الاصوات يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس .
المــادة(31): يجوز للجمعية العامة ان تفوض رئيس المحكمة العليا في بعض اختصاصاتها التنظيمية .
المــادة(32): تدعى النيابة العامة كجهاز للادعاء العام لاجتماعات الجمعية العامة ممثلة بالنائب العام وليس له حق التصويت .
المــادة(33): ا: يكون للجمعية العامة للمحكمة العليا امانة سر خاصة بها تتالف من امين سر وعدد من المساعدين .
ب: لكل دائرة من دوائر المحكمة العليا امانة سر تتالف من امين سر وعدد من المساعدين .
المــادة(34): يشكل في المحكمة العليا مكتب فني يؤلف من رئيس وعدد من الاعضاء يعينون بقرار من وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى بناء على ترشيح من رئيس المحكمة العليا ويلحق به عدد كاف من الفنيين والخبراء والموظفين .
المــادة(35): يتولى المكتب الفني: -
ا: استخلاص القواعد القضائية التي تقرها المحكمة العليا فيما تصدره من قرارات واحكام بعد عرضها على رئيس الدائرة التي اصدرتها .
ب: نشر مجموعات القرارات والاحكام مصنفة ومبوبة مع ايراد خلاصة عن المبادئ التي تتضمنها بعد عرضها على الدائرة المختصة .
ج: اعداد البحوث والدراسات القانونية .
المــادة(36): يكون للمحكمة العليا ميزانية مستقلة، وادارة للشئون المالية والادارية تتولى المهام الادارية والمالية للمحكمة العليا تحت اشراف رئيس المحكمة، وفقا لاحكام القانون المالي وقواعد تنفيذ الميزانية .
الفصل الثالث: المحاكم الاستئنافية
المــادة(37): تنشا في كل محافظة محكمة استئنافية .
المــادة(38): تتالف محكمة الاستئناف من رئيس و نائب او اكثر و من رؤساء الشعب الاستئنافيـة وقضاتها .
المــادة(39): يحدد بقرار من وزير العدل بالتشاور مع رئيس المحكمة العليا وموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى عدد محاكم الاستئناف وشعبها .
المــادة(40): ا: اذا تعذر على رئيس المحكمة مزاولة مهامه لاي سبب ينوب عنه النائب الاول .
ب: اذا تعذر على احد رؤساء الشعب الاستئنافيـة مزاولة مهامه لاي سبب ناب عنه القاضي الاقدم في هذه الدرجة .
المــادة(41): يتولى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف تسيير المحكمة وادارة شئونها والاشراف على انتظام العمل فيها ويجوز له ان يفوض صلاحياته الى النائب الاول فالثاني .
المــادة(42): تتالف هيئة الحكم في كل شعبة من شعب محكمة الاستئناف من ثلاثة قضاه .
المــادة(43): تختص محكمة الاستئناف بالفصل في: -


الفصل الرابع: المحاكم الابتدائية
المــادة(44): تتالف هيئة الحكم في المحكمة الابتدائية من قاضي فرد، ويجوز في حالة توفر عدد من القضاة ان تؤلف من ثلاثة قضاة .
المــادة(45): يحدد بقرار من مجلس القضاء الاعلى بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل، ورئيس المحكمة العليا عدد المحاكم الابتدائية ومراكزها ، ونطاق اختصاصها .
المــادة(46): ا: يراس المحكمة الابتدائية قاضي يقوم بتسييرها وادارة شئونها والاشراف على انتظام العمل فيها .
ب: اذا تعذر على رئيس المحكمة مزاولة مهامه لاي سبب ناب عنه في مزاولتها قاضي اخر يكلفه رئيس محكمة الاستئناف .
المــادة(47): تكون للمحكمة الابتدائية الولاية العامة للنظر في جميع القضايا .
المــادة(48): احكام المحكمة الابتدائية قابلة للاستئناف الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
الفصل الخامس: محاكم الاحداث
المــادة(49): تنشا محاكم ابتدائية تختص بالنظر في قضايا الاحداث ينظمها ويحدد تشكيلاتها واختصاصاتها والاجراءات التي تتبع لديها قانون خاص بالاحداث .
الباب الثالث: النيابة العامة
المــادة(50): النيابة العامة هي هيئة قضائية تمارس الاختصاصات المخولة لها قانونا .
المــادة(51): تتولى النيابة العامة التحقيق والاحالة في الجرائم وفقا للاجراءات المحددة في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية .
المــادة(52): يكون ماموري الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق باعمال وظائفهم تابعين للنيابة ، ويحدد قانون الاجراءات الجزائية ماموري الضبط القضائي والاحكام المتعلقة بهم .
المــادة(53): تتولى النيابة العامة عند مباشرتها لمهامها الصلاحيات المحددة لها وفقا للقانون وبالاخص: -
ا: مراعاة تطبيق القانون .
ب: تحريك الدعوى الجنائية وممارسة اجراءاتها .
ج: متابعة تنفيذ الاحكام والقرارات الجزائية .
د: اجراء التحقيق في الجرائم وجمع الادلة .
هـ: ابداء الراي في الطعن على الاحكام والقرارات الجزائية وغيرها .
و: التدخل الوجوبي والجوازي في الحالات المنصوص عليها في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية او في اي قانون اخر .
ز: الاشراف والتفتيش على مراكز التوقيف والسجون والمؤسسات الاصلاحية للاحداث للتاكد من مشروعية الحبس والتوقيف .
المــادة(54): يتبع اعضاء النيابة رؤسائهم بترتيب وظائفهم، ثم النائب العام، ثم وزير العدل .
المــادة(55): النائب العام هو المختص بالدعوى العامة بصفته نائبا عن المجتمع يباشرها بنفسه او بواسطة مساعدين يشاركه فيها اعضاء النيابة العامة الا ما استثنى بنص خاص .
المــادة(56): يسري في حق اعضاء النيابة العامة ذات الاحكام المقررة للقضاة في هذا القانون وبخاصة ما يتعلق بشروط التعيين واحكام النقل والندب والحقوق والواجبات والمحظورات والحصانة والاشراف واحكام التفتيش والتظلم من القرارات والمحاسبة والتاديب الا ما استثني بنص خاص .
الباب الرابع: في قضاة المحاكم واعضاء النيابة العامة
الفصل الأول: في تعيين القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة وترقيتهم واقدميتهم.
المــادة(57): يشترط فيمن يعين ابتداء في وظائف السلطة القضائية ما يلي: -
ا: ان يكون متمتعا بجنسية الجمهورية اليمنية،كامل الاهلية ،خاليا من العاهات المؤثرة على القضاء .
ب: ان لا يقل سنه عن ثلاثين عاما ، والا يتولى العمل القضائي الا بعد مضي فترة تدريبه لا تقل عن سنتين في المجال القضائي .
ج: ان يكون حائز على شهادة من المعهد العالي للقضاء بعد الشهادة الجامعية في الشريعة والقانون، او في الحقوق، من احدى الجامعات المعترف بها في الجمهورية اليمنية .
د: ان يكون محمود السيرة والسلوك حسن السمعة .
هـ: الا يكون قد حكم عليه قضائيا في جريمة مخلة بالشرف او الامانة .
و: يستثنى من شرطي الحصول على شهادة المعهد العالي للقضاء وحد السن الادنـى من يلتحق بوظائف النيابة العامة .
ز: يمنح الدارسون في المعهد العالي للقضاء كافة الحقوق الواردة في قانون انشائه، ويمنح من لم يكن منهم من منتسبي القضاء درجة مساعد قاضي (ب) فور التحاقه بالمعهد .
**** الفقرة (ز) من المادة (57) مضافة بموجب القانون رقم (3) لسنة 1994م****
المــادة(58): تحدد وظائف السلطة القضائية وفقا لما يلي: -
- مساعد قاضي (ب) مساعد نيابة عامة (ب) - مساعد قاضي ( ا ) مساعد نيابة عامة ( ا )
- قاضي محكمة ابتدائية (جـ) وكيل نيابة عامة (ب) - قاضي محكمة ابتدائية (ب ) وكيل نيابة عامة ( ا )
- قاضي محكمة ابتدائية ( ا ) رئيس نيابة عامة ( ب) - قاضي محكمة استئناف لواء رئيس نيابة عامة ( ا )
- قاضي بالمحكمة العليا - محامي عام
- نائب رئيس المحكمة العليا - محامي عام اول
- رئيس المحكمة العليا - النائب العام
المــادة(59): يكون تعيين رئيس المحكمة العليا ونائبيه وقضاة المحكمة بقرار من مجلس الرئاسة بناء على ترشيح من مجلس القضاء الاعلى وذلك من بين قائمة اسماء تتولى هيئة التفتيش القضائي اعدادها للعرض على المجلس مشفوعة بكافة البيانات وتقارير الكفاءة المتعلقة بمن تشملهم القائمة .
ويتم تشكيل المحكمة العليا لاول مرة بعد نفاذ هذا القانون عن طريق اختيار مجلس الرئاسة لمن يتم تعيينهم من بين قضاة المحكمة العليا والمحاكم الاستئنافيـة او ممن عمل سابقا في المحكمة العليا او محاكم الاستئناف او من العاملين في النيابة العامة او التدريس الجامعي او المحاماة .
ومع مراعاة الاحكام المثبتة في الفقرتين السابقتين يكون التعيين في وظائف السلطة القضائية الاخرى بقرار جمهوري بناء على ترشيح وزير العدل وموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى ، عدا مساعدي القضاة فيكون تعيينهم بقرار من وزير العدل ويكون تعيين اعضاء النيابة العامة بقرار جمهوري بناء على ترشيح وزير العدل واخذ راي النائب العام وموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى عدى مساعدي النيابة فيكون تعيينهم بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على ترشيح النائب العام ، وعلى ان يكون تعيين مساعدي القضاة والنيابة تحت الاختبار لمدة عامين ويصدر مجلس القضاء الاعلى بعد انتهاء مدة الاختبار وبعد ثبوت صلاحية المعين قرارا بتثبيته كمساعد قاضي او مساعد نيابة ، فاذا ثبت عدم صلاحيته قبل انتهاء هذه الفترة يتعين الاستغناء عنه بقرار من مجلس القضاء الاعلى .
المــادة(60): يعين النائب العام والمحامي العام الاول بقرار من مجلس الرئاسة .
المــادة(61): لا يجوز الترقية من درجة الا الى الدرجة التي تليها مباشرة وبعد انقضاء سنتين على الاقل في الدرجة السابقة .
المــادة(62): تكون ترقية القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة على اساس درجة الكفاءة وعند التساوي فيها تراعى الاقدمية وتقرر كفاءة القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة من واقع عملهم وتقارير التفتيش عنهم .
المــادة(63): تحدد اقدمية القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة والمساعدين اعتبارا من تاريخ صدور قرار التعيين او الترقية ، واذا اشتمل قرار التعيين على اكثر من واحد يراعى الاعلى مؤهلا فالاقدم تخرجا .
المــادة(64): يجوز اعادة تعيين الذين تركوا العمل في القضاء او النيابة العامة في نفس الوظيفة التي كانوا يشغلونها قبل تركهم العمل مع مراعاة ان يكون المعين مستوفيا للشروط الواردة في المادة (57) وتحدد اقدميته طبقا للمادة السابقة .
الفصل الثاني: في نقل القضاة وندبهم
المــادة(65): ا: لا يجوز نقل القضاة او ندبهم الا في الاحوال المبينة في هذا القانون .
ب: تصدر حركة تنقلات قضاة المحاكم الاستئنافيـة بقرار جمهوري بناء على عرض وزير العدل بعد التشاور مع رئيس المحكمة العليا وبعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى .
ج: تصدر حركة تنقلات قضاة المحاكم الابتدائية بقرار من مجلس القضاء بناء على عرض وزير العدل بالتشاور مع رئيس المحكمة العليا .
د: في غير الاحوال الاستثنائية التي يقرها مجلس القضاء الاعلى لا يجوز نقل القاضي من محكمة الى اخرى الا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على مباشرته للعمل في هذه المحكمة .
هـ: لا يجوز ان يبقى احد القضاة في محكمة واحدة بغير نقل لاكثر من خمس سنوات .
و: لوزير العدل عند الضرورة ان يندب احد القضاة ولمدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر قابلة للتجديد مدة اخرى مماثلة في الحالات الاتيـة: -


وفي جميع الاحوال يشترط ان يكون الندب بناء على طلب الجهة القضائية المعنية واخطار مجلس القضاء الاعلى بذلك ويحتفظ القاضي بوظيفته الاصلية .
المــادة(66): يجوز بقرار جمهوري بناء على عرض وزير العدل وموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى ندب القضاة لشغل وظائف غير قضائية بموافقتهم ويحتفظ لهم بكافة الامتيازات .
الفصل الثالث: حقوق وواجبات القضاة
المــادة(67): تحدد المرتبات والبدلات لاعضاء السلطة القضائية وفقا للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون ويجوز بقرار من رئيس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير العدل منح بدلات اخرى لاعضاء السلطة القضائية غير ما ورد بهذا القانون .
كما انه يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء تعديل هذا الجدول وفقا لما تقتضيه الضرورة لتحسين معيشة الموظفين العموميين .
جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والعلاوات والبدلات لاعضاء السلطة القضائية
الوظيفة بداية نهاية العلاوة بدل القضاء بدل المظهر
الربط الربط الدورية
رئيس المحكمة العليا 10500 0 0 5000 2000
النائب العام 10500 0 0 5000 2000
نائب رئيس المحكمة العليا 8900 10100 300 4000 2000
المحامي العام الاول 8900 10100 300 4000 2000
قاضي المحكمة العليا 8900 10100 300 3500 2000
المحامي العام 8900 10100 300 3500 2000
قاضي محكمة استئناف لواء 8000 8900 300 2750 1500
رئيس نيابة عامه (ا) 8000 8900 300 2750 1500
قاضي محكمة ابتدائية (ا) 7250 8000 250 2250 1500
رئيس نيابة عامه (ب) 7250 8000 250 2250 1500
قاضي محكمة ابتدائية (ب)6500 7250 250 2000 1500
وكيل نيابة عامه(ا) 6500 7250 250 2000 1500
قاضي محكمة ابتدائية (ج)6000 6500 250 1750 1000
وكيل نيابة عامه(ب) 6000 6500 250 1750 1000
مساعد قاضي(ا) 5500 6000 200 1500 1000
مساعد نيابة عامه (ا) 5500 6000 200 1500 1000
مساعد قاضي (ب) 5500 6000 200 1500 1000
مساعد نيابة عامة(ب) 5000 5500 200 1250 1000
المــادة(68): يمنح اعضاء السلطة القضائية بدل طبيعة عمل او بدل تحقيق بواقع 30% الى50% من المرتب الاساسي بحسب ظروف وطبيعة العمل والمناطق التي يعملون بها يصدر بتنظيم منحه في اطار حدي النسبة المقررة قرار من وزير العدل .
المــادة(69): يمنح اعضاء السلطة القضائية المعينون في المناطق الريفية بدل ريف بواقع30%الى60% من المرتب الاساسي ،يصدر بتحديدها وتحديد نسبة البدل المقرر لها في اطار الحدين المذكورين قرار من وزير العدل .
المــادة(70): يمنح اعضاء السلطة القضائية المعينون في المناطق التي لا يملكون بها مساكن او التي لم يوفر لهم فيها مسكن من الدولة بدل سكن يصدر بتحديده قرار من وزير العدل بحسب ظروف ايجارات كل منطقة .
المــادة(71): يمنح شاغلوا وظائف السلطة القضائية بدل تخرج بذات القيمة المقررة لنظرائهم العاملين في الجهاز الاداري للدولة من خريجي الجامعات وحاملي الشهادات التخصصية العليا .
المــادة(72): يمنح القضاة العلاوات الدورية طبقا للنظام المقرر بالجدول الملحق بهذا القانون وبما لا يتجاوز نهاية المربوط المقرر لكل وظيفة وذلك بعد انقضاء سنه من تاريخ الالتحاق بالوظيفة وتستمر سنويا طالما ظل عضوا في السلطة القضائية . ويصدر بها قرار من وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى .
المــادة(73): للقضاة عطلة قضائية سنوية شهران يكون شهر رمضان المبارك احدها ويحدد الشهر الاخر بقرار من وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى ولا تنظر خلال العطلة القضائية الا القضايا المستعجلة .
المــادة(74): لا يرخص للقضاة باجازات اعتيادية في غير العطلة القضائية الا لمن قام منهم بالعمل خلالها الا اذا كانت لدية ظروف استثنائية تبرر ذلك ويكون الترخيص للقاضي باجازات مرضية طبقا لاحكام قانون موظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة ولا يجوز للقاضي ان ينقطع عن عمله بسبب غير مفاجئ قبل ان يرخص له .
المــادة(75): تنتهي خدمة القاضي ببلوغه سن خمسه وستين سنة .
المــادة(76): يستحق القاضي معاشا اذا اتم الخدمة اثني عشر سنة شمسية ،فاذا لم يكمل هذه المدة يستحق مكافاة طبقا لاحكام قانون معاشات ومكافات التقاعد لموظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة ، واذا بلغت مدة خدمة القاضي عشرين سنه فيستحق معاشا بمرتب كامل .
المــادة(77): يستحق القاضي معاشا في حالة الوفاة فاذا لم يكمل الحد الادنى لاستحقاقه المعاش المشار اليه في المادة السابقة فانه يستحق معاشا كما لو كان مكملا هذه المدة لاغراض تسوية المعاش ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز ان يقل المعاش عن اربعة اخماس المرتب الذي كان يتقاضاه اذا كانت مدة الخدمة المحسوبة بالمعاش لا تقل عن خمسة عشر سنة .
المــادة(78): تنتهي خدمة القاضي بالاحالة الى التقاعد اذا لم يستطع القيام بعمله بسبب المرض بعد استنفاذ جميع اجازته الاعتيادية والمرضية المرخص له بها ويصدر بذلك قرار جمهوري بناء على طلب وزير العدل ، وبعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى وبعد سماع اقوال القاضي اذا كانت حالته تسمح بذلك ويسوى معاشه ، وفي هذه الحالة بما لا يقل عن اربعة اخماس المرتب الذي كان يتقاضاه .
المــادة(79): لا يترتب على استقالة القاضي سقوط حقه في المعاش او المكافاة وتعتبر استقالة القاضي مقبولة بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى ويسوى معاشه في هذه الحالة طبقا لمدة خدمته المحسوبة في المعاش متى بلغت اثنى عشرة سنه او زادت على ذلك وتصرف له المكافاة المستحقة اذا لم تبلغ مدة خدمته المحسوبة في المعاش اثنتى عشرة سنه طبقا لاحكام قانون معاشات ومكافات التقاعد لموظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة .
المــادة(80): يطبق احكام قانون معاشات ومكافات التقاعد لموظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة فيما لم يرد بشانه نص في هذا القانون وبما لا يتعارض مع احكامه .
المــادة(81): يحظر على القضاة مزاولة التجارة ولا يجوز الجمع بين وظيفة القضاء واي وظيفة اخرى او اي عمل لا يتفق مع واجبات القاضي واستقلال وكرامة القضاة .
المــادة(82): كل من يتولى وظيفة من وظائف السلطة القضائية يجب عليه قبل مباشرته لاعماله ان يقدم كشف بما يملكه من مال وعقار ويراجع من قبل جهة الاختصاص في مجلس القضاء الاعلى بصورة سنوية .
المــادة(83): تكون للقضاة حركة قضائية كل ثلاث سنوات تتم فيها ترقية المستحقين من واقع التفتيش القضائي عليهم ولا يسقط حق القاضي في الترقية الا بسبب يشعر به القاضي المعني بذلك .
المــادة(84): يحظر على القضاة افشاء سر المداولات .
المــادة(85): ا: كل من يتولى وظيفة من وظائف السلطة القضائية يجب عليه قبل مباشرته لاعماله ان يحلف اليمين التالية: -
( ( اقسم بالله العظيم ان اكون متمسكا بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وان احترم الدستور والقانون وان احكم بين الناس بالعدل وان احرص على شرف القضاء وعلى مصالح الشعب والتصرف في كل اعمالي وفقا لما تقتضيه واجبات القاضي والله على ما اقول شهيد) ) .
ب: يحلف رئيس وقضاة المحكمة العليا والنائب العام امام رئيس مجلس الرئاسة بحضور وزير العدل اما باقي القضاة فيحلفون امام رئيس المحكمة العليا بحضور رئيس واعضاء احدى دوائرها كما يؤدي اعضاء النيابة العامة الاخرون اليمين امام وزير العدل بحضور النائب العام .

الفصل الرابع: حصانات القضاة
المــادة(86): القضاة غير قابلين للعزل من مناصبهم الا اذا كان العزل عقوبة تم توقيعها في دعوى محاسبة بموجب احكام هذا القانون وبمراعاة حكم الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة (100) .
المــادة(87): في غير حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على القاضي او حبسه احتياطيا الا بعد الحصول على اذن من مجلس القضاء الاعلى ويجب على وزير العدل عند القبض على القاضي في حالة التلبس او حبسه ان يرفع الامر فورا الى رئيس مجلس القضاء الاعلى لياذن باستمرار حبسه او يامر باخلاء سبيله بضمان او بغير ضمان .
المــادة(88): لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجزائية على القضاة الا باذن من مجلس القضاء الاعلى بناء على طلب النائب العام ويعين مجلس القضاء الاعلى المحكمة التي تتولى محاكمة القاضي .
المــادة(89): مع عدم الاخلال بما للقضاء من استقلال فيما يصدر عنه من احكام او قرارات يكون لوزير العدل حق الاشراف الاداري والمالي والتنظيمي على جميع المحاكم والقضاة ولرئيس كل محكمة حق الاشراف على القضاة التابعين له وللنائب العام حق الاشراف على اعضاء النيابة العامة على ضوء القوانين والقرارات التي تنظم ذلك .
المــادة(90): لرئيس المحكمة الحق تنبيه القضاة على ما يقع منهم مخالفا لواجباتهم او مقتضيات وظيفتهم بعد سماع اقوالهم ويكون التنبيه شفاها او كتابة وفي الحالة الاخيرة تبلغ صوره لوزير العدل وللقاضي ان يعترض على التنبيه الصادر اليه كتابة من رئيس المحكمة الى مجلس القضاء الاعلى خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ تبليغه اياه ولمجلس القضاء الاعلى ان يجري تحقيقا عن الواقعة التي كانت محلا للتنبيه او يندب لذلك احد اعضائه او احد قضاة المحكمة العليا في اجراء التحقيق بعد سماع اقوال القاضي وللمجلس ان يؤيد التنبيه او يعتبره كان لم يكن ويبلغ قراره لوزير العدل ولوزير العدل حق تنبيه رؤساء محاكم استئناف الالوية والمحاكم الابتدائية بعد سماع اقوالهم على ان يكون لهم (اذا كان التنبيه كتابة) حق الاعتراض امام مجلس القضاء الاعلى وفي جميع الاحوال اذا تكررت المخالفة او استمرت بعد صيرورة التنبيه نهائيا رفعت الدعوى التاديبية .
المــادة(91): لوزير العدل تنبيه القضاة كتابة الى كل ما يقع منهم من مخالفات لواجباتهم حول مقتضيات وظيفتهم وذلك بعد رد القاضي كتابة على ما هو منسوب اليه وثبوت مخالفته رغم ذلك لتلك الواجبات وللقاضي ان يتظلم من التنبيه خلال اسبوع من تاريخ ابلاغه به الى مجلس القضاء الاعلى وللمجلس ان يسمع اقوال القاضي ويجري بنفسه او بواسطة من ينتدبه لذلك من اعضائه ما يراه لازما من اوجه التحقيق ثم يصدر قراره برفض التظلم او بقبوله والغاء التنبيه واعتباره كان لم يكن ويبلغ قراره الى وزير العدل .
الفصل الخامس: في التفتيش على اعمال القضاء
المــادة(92): تشكل بوزارة العدل هيئة للتفتيش القضائي من رئيس ونائب وعدد كاف من القضاة يختارون من بين قضاة المحاكم على ان يكونوا من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة ويتم ندبهم بقرار من وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى لمدة سنتين على الاقل قابله للتجديد على ان يكون رئيسها من بين اعضاء المحكمة العليا .
المــادة(93): يكون تقدير كفاءة القاضي باحدى الدرجات الاتية: -
(كفء – فوق المتوسط – متوسط – اقل من المتوسط) .
ويجب اجراء التفتيش مرة على الاقل كل سنه ويجوز ان يكون مفاجئا في اي وقت ويجب ايداع تقرير التفتيش خلال شهرين على الاكثر من تاريخ انتهاء التفتيش ويخطر القاضي به خلال اسبوعين على الاكثر من تاريخ الايداع وعلى الهيئة ارسال نسختين احدهما لرئيس مجلس القضاء الاعلى والاخرى لوزير العدل فيما يتعلق بالامور الخاصة بالتفتيش على اعمال القضاة .
المــادة(94): تختص هيئة التفتيش القضائي بما يلي: -




المــادة(95): يصدر وزير العدل بموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى لائحة التفتيش القضائي تبين فيها القواعد والاجراءات المتعلقة بعمل الهيئة واجراءات تحقيق الشكاوى والتصرف فيها طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون .
المــادة(96): يجب على هيئة التفتيش القضائي احاطة القضاة علما بكل ما يلاحظ عنهم .
المــادة(97): تعد هيئة التفتيش القضائي ملفا سريا لكل قاض تودع به جميع الاوراق المتعلقة به ولا يجوز ايداع ورق بهذا الملف تتضمن ماخذ على القاضي دون اطلاعه عليها وتمكينه من الرد وحفظ ذلك الرد ولا يجوز لغير القاضي صاحب الشان ووزير العدل ومجلس القضاء الاعلى الاطلاع على الملف السري .
المــادة(98): يخطر وزير العدل من تقدر درجة كفاءته من رجال القضاء بمتوسط او اقل من متوسط بذلك بمجرد انتهاء هيئة التفتيش المختصة من تقدير كفاءته ولمن اخطر الحق في التظلم من التقدير في ميعاد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الاخطار كما يقوم وزير العدل قبل عرض مشروع الحركة القضائية على مجلس القضاء الاعلى بثلاثين يوما على الاقل باخطار رجال القضاء الذين حل دورهم ولم تشملهم الحركة القضائية بسبب غير متصل بتقارير الكفاءة التي فصل فيها وفقا للمادة (100) او فات ميعاد التظلم في الميعاد المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة .
المــادة(99): يكون التظلم بعريضة تقدم الى هيئة التفتيش القضائي وعلى هذه الهيئة ارسال التظلم عن طريق وزير العدل الى مجلس القضاء الاعلى خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ استلام التظلم .
المــادة(100): يفصل مجلس القضاء الاعلى في التظلم بعد الاطلاع على اوراق وسماع اقوال المتظلم ويصدر قراره خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ احالة الاوراق اليه وقبل اجراء الحركة القضائية ويقوم مجلس القضاء الاعلى ايضا عند نظر مشروع الحركة القضائية بفحص تقارير كفاءة المرشحين للترقية من درجة فوق المتوسط او كفؤ ولا يجوز له تـنـزيل التقدير الى درجة ادنى الا بعد اخطار صاحب الشان بكتاب مسجل لسماع اقواله بعد ان تبدى هيئة التفتيش المختصة رايها مسببا في اقتراح النـزول بالتقدير ويكون قرار مجلس القضاء الاعلى في شان تقدير الكفاءة والتظلم منه نهائيا ويخطر صاحب الشان بكتاب مسجل .
المــادة(101): تختص الدائرة الادارية بالمحكمة العليا دون غيرها بالفصل في الطلبات التي يقدمها القضاة بالغاء القرارات الادارية النهائية المتعلقة باي شان من شئونهم وذلك عند النقل والندب متى كان الطلب منصبا على عيب في الشكل او مخالفة القوانين واللوائح او خطاء في تطبيقها او اساءة استعمال السلطة كما تختص تلك الدائرة دون غيرها بالفصل في طلبات التعويض عن تلك القرارات والفصل في المنازعات الخاصة بالمرتبات والمعاشات والمكافات المستحقة لرجال القضاء او لورثتهم ولا يجوز ان يجلس للفصل في هذه المسائل من كان عضوا في المجلس الاعلى للقضاء اذا كان قد اشترك في القرار الذي رفع الطلب بسببه .
المــادة(102): يرفع الطلب بعريضة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا تتضمن البيانات المتعلقة باسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم ومحل اقامتهم وموضوع الطلب وبيانا كافيا عن الدعوى وعلى الطالب ان يودع مع هذه العريضة صورا منها بقدر عدد الخصوم مع حافظة المستندات التي تؤيد طلبه ومذكرة باسباب الطلب ويعين رئيس الدائرة احد قضاتها في تحضير الدعوى وتهيئتها للمرافعة وله اصدار القرارات اللازمة لذلك ، وعلى قلم الكتاب اعلان الخصوم بصورة من العريضة مع تكليفهم بالحضور في الجلسة التي تحدد لتحضير الدعوى وبعد تحضير الدعوى يحيلها القاضي المعين الى جلسة يحددها امام الدائرة للمرافعة في موضوع العريضة ولا تحصل رسوم على هذا الطلب .
المــادة(103): يباشر الطالب جميع الاجراءات امام الدائرة بنفسه وله ان يقدم دفاعه كتابة او يندب عنه في ذلك كله احد رجال القضاء من غير قضاة المحكمة العليا وفيما عدا ما نص عليه في المادة السابقة يرفع الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشر القرار المطعون فيه في الجريدة الرسمية واعلان صاحب الشان به او علمه به علما يقينيا وتفصل الدائرة في هذا بعد ان يتلو القاضي المعين للتحضير تقريرا يبين فيه اسباب الطلب والرد عليها ويحصر نقاط الخلاف التي تنازعها الخصوم دون ان يبدي رايا فيها وبعد سماع اقوال الطالب والنيابة العامة على ان تكون اخر من يتكلم ويجري تحضير الدعوى والفصل فيها على وجه السرعة وتكون الاحكام الصادرة فيها نهائية غير قابلة للطعن باي طريقة من طرق الطعن امام اي جهة اخرى .
الباب الخامس:
الفصل الأول: مجلس القضاء الاعلى
المــادة(104): يشكل مجلس القضاء الاعلى على النحو التالي: -









المــادة(105): يراس جلسات المجلس رئيس مجلس الرئاسة وفي حالة غيابه يراس الجلسات من يراه وتحدد اللائحة كيفية ادارة اعمال المجلس اليومية والدعوة لجلساته ومواعيد انعقادها .
المــادة(106): لا يكون اجتماع مجلس القضاء الاعلى صحيحا الا بحضور اغلبية اعضائه على الاقل . ويجب ان يكون من بين اعضائه الحاضرين وزير العدل او نائبه ورئيس المحكمة العليا او احد نوابه وتكون جميع المداولات في المجلس سرية وتصدر القرارات باغلبية الاعضاء الحاضرين وعند تساوي الاصوات يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس .
المــادة(107): يكون لمجلس القضاء الاعلى سكرتارية خاصة تتولى تدوين المحاضر والدعوة لاجتماعات المجلس وابلاغ الجهات المختصة بقراراته .
المــادة(108): ا: يصدر مجلس القضاء الاعلى لائحة لتنظيم اعماله بما في ذلك ما ورد بالمادة (105) من هذا القانون .
ب: تبلغ قرارات المجلس لوزير العدل ورئيس المحكمة العليا وكل من يلزم تبليغه .
الفصل الثاني: صلاحيات مجلس القضاء الاعلى
المــادة(109): يمارس مجلس القضاء الاعلى الصلاحيات التالية: -
ا: وضع السياسة العامة لتطوير شئون القضاء .
ب: النظر في جميع المواضيع التي تعرض على المجلس فيما يتعلق بتعيين القضاة وترقيتهم وعزلهم ومحاسبتهم وتقاعدهم ونقلهم واستقالاتهم على ضوء المواد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
ج: تاديب القضاة .
د: دراسة مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقضاء .
هـ: النظر في نتائج التفتيش الدوري على اعمال رؤساء وقضاة محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية لتقدير درجة كفاءاتهم وتحقيق الشكاوى التي تقدم ضدهم والنظر في الطلبات التي تقدم منهم والتصرف فيها وفقا لاحكام لائحة التفتيش القضائي .
و: ابداء الراي في مشروعات ميزانية السلطة القضائية .
المــادة(110): لمجلس القضاء الاعلى ان يطلب ما يراه ضروريا من البيانات والاوراق من الجهات الحكومية وغيرها وله ان يطلب حضور من يرى الاستماع اليه .
الفصل الثالث: في محاسبة القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة.
المــادة(111): 1- يختص مجلس القضاء الاعلى وحدة بتاديب القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة عند اخلالهم بواجبات وظيفتهم وللمجلس ان يحيل محاسبتهم على مجلس محاسبة يتكون من ثلاثة اعضاء من المجلس او من ثلاثة من القضاة ويعد بصفة خاصة اخلالا بواجبات الوظيفة ما يلي: -
ا: ارتكاب القاضي جريمة مخلة بالشرف او جريمة الرشوة او ثبوت تحيزه الى احد اطراف النـزاع .
ب: تكرار التخلف عن حضور الجلسات دون عذر مقبول .
ج: تاخير البت في الدعاوي .
د: عدم تحديد مواعيد معينة لاتمام الحكم عند ختام المناقشة .
هـ: افشاء سر المداولة .


المــادة(112): مع مراعاة الاحكام الواردة في الفقرتين (3،2) من المادة السابقة من هذا القانون تقوم هيئة التفتيش القضائي بتهيئة الدعوى للسير في اجراءاتها عن جميع الوقائع المنسوبة الى القاضي او بعضها و يكلف القاضي بالحضور امام المجلس خلال شهر من تاريخ علمه بالتكليف بالحضور لسماع اقواله وتمكينه من الدفاع عن نفسه فان لم يحضر نظر المجلس الدعوى في غيابه بعد التاكد من صحة ابلاغه .
اما اذا لم تر وجها لاقامة الدعوى رفعت الملف الى مجلس القضاء الاعلى للتصرف فيه وفقا لما يراه مرفقا براي الهيئة .
المــادة(113): على مجلس القضاء الاعلى اذا قرر السير في اجراءات المحاكمة ايقاف القاضي عن مباشرة اعمال وظيفته او ان يحيله الى اجازة جبرية مؤقتة على ان لا تزيد مدة الايقاف او الاجازة عن (ثلاثة اشهر) وللمجلس الحق في اعادة النظر في قراره هذا في اي وقت .
المــادة(114): تكون جلسات المحاكمة التاديبية (سرية) ويجب على مجلس القضاء الاعلى سماع دفاع القاضي المقامة ضده الدعوى وللقاضي ان يحضر بشخصه او ان ينيب غيره وله ان يقدم دفاعه كتابة كما يجب ان يكون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى التاديبية مشتملا على الاسباب التي بني عليها وان تتلى اسبابه عند النطق في جلسة (سرية) .
المــادة(115): 1- العقوبات التاديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على القضاة هي: -
ا: التنبيه .
ب: اللوم .
ج: الانذار .
د: الحرمان من العلاوات الدورية .
هـ: التوقيف عن العمل او اعطائه اجازة جبرية مؤقتة لا تتجاوز ( ثلاثة اشهر) .
و: تاخير الترقية .
ز: النقل الى وظيفة غير قضائية .
ح: العزل مع استحقاق المعاش او المكافاة

المــادة(116): لا تحول اقامة الدعوى التاديبية امام مجلس القضاء عن اقامة الدعوى الجنائية اذا ارتكب القاضي جريمة جنائية كالرشوة او الاختلاس او خيانة الامانة ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة قانونا .
المــادة(117): تنقضي الدعوى التاديبية باستقالة القاضي وقبولها او بلوعة سن التقاعد ولا تاثير للدعوى التاديبية على الدعوى الجنائية او المدنية عن نفس الواقعة او الوقائع التي اقيمت الدعوى بشانها .
المــادة(118): 1- ينبغي لمجلس القضاء الاعلى في احوال المسالة التاديبية او الجزائية ان يامر بايقاف القاضي عن مباشرة اعمال وظيفته اثناء اجراءات التحقيق او المحاسبة او المحاكمة .
وذلك من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب من وزير العدل او رئيس المحكمة التي يتبعها القاضي .

المــادة(119): تقدم الاستقالة لمجلس القضاء لاقرارها او رفضها ويعتبر القاضي مستقيلا من تاريخ تبليغه قرار مجلس القضاء الاعلى بقبول استقالته .
المــادة(120): تخضع مخاصمة القضاة وتنحيتهم وردهم للاحكام المنصوص عليها في القوانين الاجرائية النافذة .
الفصل الرابع: في اعوان القضاء
المــادة(121): اعوان القضاء هم المحامون والخبراء والكتاب والمحضرون والمترجمون .
المــادة(122): يحدد القانون الشروط اللازم توافرها للاشتغال بالمحاماة ويبين حقوق المحامين وواجباتهم وتنظيم محاسبتهم .
المــادة(123): ينظم القانون الخبرة امام جهات القضاء ويحدد حقوق الخبراء وواجباتهم وطريقة محاسبتهم .
الباب السادس: موظفو المحاكم
الفصل الأول: احكام عامة
المــادة(124): يعين بالمحكمة العليا وكل محكمة استئناف لواء وكل محكمة ابتدائية كاتب اول ووكيل له وعدد كاف من الكتاب والمترجمين ويعين لكل محكمة محضر اول وعدد كاف من المحضرين ويلحق بكل محكمة عدد كاف من الناسخين والطباعين والحجاب والمراسلين .
المــادة(125): فيما عدا ما نص عليه القانون يسرى على موظفي المحاكم الاحكام العامة لموظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة .
المــادة(126): يكون لوزير العدل بالنسبة لموظفي وزارة العدل والمحاكم وكذا النائب العام فيما يخص موظفي جهاز النيابة العامة سلطات وزارة الخدمة بالنسبة لموظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة .
الفصل الثاني: في التعيين والندب والترقية والبدلات والاجازات لموظفي المحاكم
المــادة(127): يشترط فيمن يعين كاتبا او محضرا او مترجما من موظفي المحاكم ان يكون حاصلا على الثانوية على الاقل او ما يعادلها او ان تتوافر لدية احدى البدائل الاخرى والواردة باشتراطات شغل الوظائف طبقا لاحكام قانون موظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة وفي هذه الحالة يتعين ان يجتاز بنجاح الاختبار الذي تحدد احكامه وشروطه بقرار من وزير العدل ويشترط اضافة الى ذلك بالنسبة للمترجمين ان يجتازوا بنجاح امتحانا تحريريا في اللغة العربية واحدى اللغات الاجنبية وان يتضمن قرار وزير العدل تشكيل لجنة لاختبار رئيس قسم الترجمة بالوزارة وتعتبر الدرجة المخصصة لشغل وظيفة بالثانوية العامة طبقا لقانون موظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة هي درجة بداية التعيين لهذه الوظائف .
المــادة(128): يمنح موظفو المحاكم والنيابة العامة بدل طبيعة عمل بنسبة تتراوح بين (50%،80%) من المرتب الاساسي يصدر بتحديده في اطار الحدين المذكورين قرار من وزير العدل بحسب ظروف وطبيعة عمل كل منطقة .
المــادة(129): يمنح موظفو المحاكم والنيابة العامة في المناطق الريفية بدل ريف بنسبة تتراوح بين (30%،60%) من المرتب الاساسي يصدر بتحديده في اطار الحدين المذكورين قرار من وزير العدل بحسب ظروف وطبيعة كل منطقة .
المــادة(130): يمنح موظفو المحاكم والشاغلون لوظائف المجموعة الوظيفية الاولى والثانية والثالثة بدل محاكم ويحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير العدل وموافقة مجلس الوزراء ويرتبط هذا البدل بمزاولة اعمال الوظيفة بالمحاكم .
المــادة(131): يكون تعيين الموظفين المشار اليهم بالمادة (124) تحت الاختبار مدة لا تقل عن ستة اشهر ولا تزيد عن سنة ويصدر قرار وزير العدل بتثبيت من ثبتت صلاحيته عند انتهاء هذه الفترة .
المــادة(132): تكون ترقية موظفي المحاكم المشار اليهم بالمادة (124) بالاختبار من درجة الوظيفة التالية لها مباشرة وبمراعاة شروط الترقية الواردة بنظام موظفي الجهاز الاداري للدولة وطبقا للاحكام التالية:



المــادة(133): يصدر قرار من وزير العدل بتحديد المواد التي يجرى الامتحان فيها لموظفي المحاكم ويتضمن القرار تشكيل اللجنة التي تضع الاسئلة وتصححها والنسبة اللازمة للنجاح ويؤدى الامتحان عند الاقتضاء طبقا لما يلي: -


المــادة(134): يتولى رئيس المحكمة العليا توزيع الاعمال على كتابها وتحديد محل كل منهم والحاق كاتبها الاول بها ويتولى رئيس كل محكمة استئنافية الاختصاصات بالنسبة للعاملين بمحكمة الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية التابعة لدائرة اختصاصه فضلا عن تحديد عمل المحضرين بالمحاكم الابتدائية والحاق المحضرين بكل منها وله حق نقلهم وندبهم داخل محكمة استئناف اللواء كما يتولى رئيس كل نيابة عامة اختصاصات رئيس محكمة استئناف لواء بالنسبة لموظفي النيابة العامة التابعين له .
المــادة(135): يكون الترخيص لموظفي المحاكم بالاجازات من رؤساء المحاكم ومن النائب العام بالنسبة لموظفي النيابات ولرؤساء النيابات الترخيص للعاملين بالنيابات .
الفصل الثالث: واجبات موظفي المحاكم
المــادة(136): يحلف الكتاب والمحضرون والمترجمون امام رئيس هيئة المحكمة التابعين لها في جلسة علنية بان يؤدوا وظائفهم بامانة واخلاص وعدل .
المــادة(137): يتسلم موظفو المحاكم الاوراق القضائية الخاصة باعمال وظائفهم ويحفظونها ويحصلون الرسوم والغرامات المستحقة ويراعون تنفيذ قوانين الدمغة والضرائب ويقومون بكل ما تفرضه عليهم القوانين والتعليمات ولا يجوز لهم ان يتسلموا اوراقا او مستندات الا اذا كانت حافظة بها بيان تشمله وتكون الحافظة مصحوبة بصورة طبق الاصل موقعا عليها من الكاتب الاول بعد مراجعتها والتحقق من مطابقتها للواقع ويردها الى من يقدمها وعلى الكتاب الذين يحضرون الجلسات ان يحرروا محاضر بكل ما يدور فيها وان يوقعوها .
المــادة(138): العاملون بالمحاكم ممنوعون من افشاء اسرار القضايا وليس لهم ان يطلعوا عليها احدا الا من تبيح القوانين او اللوائح او التعليمات اطلاعهم عليها .
المــادة(139): يجب على كل موظف بالمحاكم ان يقيم بالجهة التي يؤدي فيها عمله ولا يجوز له ان يتغيب عنها الا باذن من رؤسائه .
الفصل الرابع: في مسالة موظفي المحاكم
المــادة(140): يعمل كتاب كل محكمة ومترجموها وناسخوها وطباعوها وحجابها ومراسلوها تحت رقابة الكاتب الاول ويعمل محضروها تحت اشراف المحضر الاول بها والجميع خاضعون لرئيس المحكمة وكذلك يعمل كتاب النيابة في كل محكمة تحت اشراف رئيس القلم الجزائي بها وهم جميعا خاضعون لرئيس النيابة ويكون الاشراف في المحاكم الابتدائية للكاتب الاول والمحضرين الاول ورؤساء الاقلام الجزائية ثم للقضاة واعضاء النيابة .
المــادة(141): تتخذ اجراءات المسالة ضد كل من يخل من موظفي المحاكم بواجبات وظيفته او ياتي ما من شانه ان يقلل الثقة اللازم توافرها في الاعمال القضائية او يقلل من اعتبار المهنة التي ينتمي اليها سواء كان ذلك في دور القضاء او خارجها .
المــادة(142): لا توقع العقوبات الا بالحكم من مجلس المساءلة ومع ذلك يجوز توقيع عقوبة الانذار والخصم من المرتب بقرار من رؤساء المحاكم بالنسبة للكتاب والمحضرين والمترجمين ومن النائب العام ومن رؤساء النيابات لكتاب النيابات ولا يجوز ان يزيد الخصم في المرة الواحدة على مرتب خمسة عشر يوما ولا يزيد عن ثلاثين يوما في السنة الواحدة .
المــادة(143): يشكل مجلس المساءلة في المحكمة العليا وفي كل محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية من احد قضاتها يختاره رئيس المحكمة لهذا الغرض ورئيس النيابة او من يقوم مقامة والكاتب الاول وفي حالة محاكمة الكاتب الاول او المحضر الاول او رئيس القلم الجزائي يندب وزير العدل من يحل محله في مجلس المسالة ممن يكونون في درجته على الاقل .
المــادة(144): يجوز ان تقام دعوى المسالة ضد موظفي المحاكم او النيابات بناء على طلب رئيس المحكمة بالنسبة لموظفي المحاكم وبناء على طلب النائب العام او رئيس النيابة بالنسبة لموظفي النيابات .
المــادة(145): تتضمن ورقة الاتهام التي تعلن بامر رئيس مجلس المسالة التهمة او التهم المنسوبة الى المتهم وبيان موجزا بالادلة عليها واليوم المحدد للمحاكمة ويحضر المتهم بشخصه امام المجلس وله ان يقدم دفاعه كتابة او ان يوكل عنه محاميا او احد زملائه وتجري المحاكمة في جلسة سرية .
المــادة(146): يلغى كل قانون او نص يتعارض مع احكام ونصوص هذا القانون .
المــادة(147): يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية . 1- المحكمة العليا . 2- محاكم الاستئناف . 3- المحاكم الابتدائية . 1- الرقابة على دستورية القوانين واللوائح والانظمة والقرارات . 2- الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء . 3- الفصل في الطعون الانتخابيـة . 4- الفصل في الطعون والاحكام النهائية المكتسبة للدرجة القطعية في المواد المدنية والتجارية والجنائية والاحوال الشخصية والمنازعات الادارية والدعاوى التاديبية . 5- الرقابة القضائية على جميع المحاكم في الجمهورية . 6- اية مهام اخرى بمقتضى القانون . 7- الفصل بطريق الطعن بالنقض في الاحكام النهائية في الجرائم العسكرية . 8- محاكمات شاغلي وظائف السلطات العليا مع مراعاة احكام المادتين (111،101) من الدستور . 1- الدائرة الدستورية . 2- الدائرة المدنيــة . 3- الدائرة التجاريـة . 4- الدائرة الجزائيـة . 5- دائرة الاحوال الشخصية . 6- الدائرة الاداريـة . 7- الدائرة العسكرية . 8- دائرة فحص الطعون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام النهائية والمكتسبة للدرجة القطعية والقرارات الصادرة في القضايا المدنية وفي القضايا الاخرى غير الجزائية والتجارية والاحوال الشخصية والادارية . 2- تنازع الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء ايجابا كان ام سلبا . 3- نقل الدعاوى في القضايا المدنية وفقا لقانون المرافعات . 4- الطلبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام والقرارات الصادرة في القضايا الجنائية . 2- نقل الدعاوى في القضايا الجنائية . 3- الطلبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام والقرارات الصادرة في القضايا التجارية والمالية . 2- نقل الدعاوي في القضايا التجارية والمالية . 3- الطلبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام والقرارات الصادرة في قضايا الاحوال الشخصية . 2- نقل الدعاوى في قضايا الاحوال الشخصية . 3- الطلبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام والقرارات الصادرة في القضايا الادارية 2- نقل الدعاوى في القضايا الادارية . 3- الطالبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- الطعن بطريق النقض في الاحكام النهائية والمكتسبة للدرجة القطعية والقرارات الصادرة في القضايا العسكرية . 2- نقل الدعاوي في الجرائم العسكرية . 3- الطلبات الاخرى الداخلة في اختصاصها وفقا للقانون . 1- القضايا التي اجاز القانون الطعن فيها بالاستئناف . 2- القضايا الاخرى التي هي من اختصاصها بمقتضى اي قانون اخر . 1- ندب احد قضاة المحاكم الاستئناف للعمل في محكمة استئناف اخرى . 2- ندب احد قضاة المحاكم الابتدائية للعمل في محكمة ابتدائية اخرى . 2- تلقي الشكاوى التي تقدم ضد القضاة . 3- مراقبة سير العمل في المحاكم وتقديم ما تراه من مقترحات في هذا الشان لوزير العدل . 4- الاختصاصات الاخرى التي ينص عليها القانون . 1- رئيس مجلس الرئاسة رئيسا 2- وزيـر العــدل عضوا 3- رئيس المحكمة العليا عضوا 4- النـائب العــام عضوا 5- نائبا رئيس المحكمة العليا عضوين 6- نائب وزير العدل عضوا 7- رئيس هيئة التفتيش القضائي عضوا 8- ثلاثة اعضاء يتم تعيينهم بقرار من مجلس الرئاسة على ان لا تقل درجة كل منهم عن قاضي محكمة عليا اعضاء . 3- لا يقدم طلب الدعوى التاديبية الا بناء على تحقيق اولي تتولاه هيئة التفتيش القضائي ويشترط ان يكون المحقق اعلى درجة من القاضي الذي جرى التحقيق معه . 2- يبلغ قرار مجلس القضاء الاعلى الى وزير العدل بمضمون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى التاديبية كما يبلغ القاضي المعني بذلك خلال العشرة الايام التالية لصدوره . 2- لا يترتب على ايقاف القاضي عن عمله بموجب هذا القانون حرمانه من مرتبه مدة الايقاف . 1- ان يكون حاصلا على تقدير كفاءة لا يقل في مرتبته عن (جيد) في ذات السنة المرقى فيها . 2- ان يجتاز بنجاح الامتحان المقرر الترقية لدرجة الوظيفة العليا طبقا للمادة التالية ويستثنى من ذلك (المترجمون) . 3- ان يقضي بنجاح فترة التدريب على الاعمال التي يقوم بها وفق المنهج الذي يصدر به قرار من وزير العدل ويستثنى من ذلك (المترجمون) . 1- بالنسبة لكتاب المحكمة العليا وكتاب محكمة الاستئناف وكتاب المحكمة الابتدائية تقوم لجنة شئون الموظفين في كل منها . 2- بالنسبة لكتاب موظفي النيابة العامة تقوم به لجنة شئون موظفي النيابة العامة . 1- التفتيش على اعمال القضاة وذلك لجمع البيانات التي تؤدى الى معرفة درجة كفاءتهم ومدى حرصهم على اداء وظيفتهم واعداد البيانات اللازمة عنهم طبقا لذلك لعرضها على مجلس القضاء الاعلى عند النظر في الحركة القضائية . 2- تقيم هيئة التفتيش القضائي الدعوى التاديبية بناء على طلب وزير العدل وموافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى .

----------

